# Swap File Not Used



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm still have the problem, my tivo has displayed the follwoing message for 2 weeks now!

"Organising Proramme Guide Data. Pick Programmes to Record will be available in 4-8 Hours"

I sorted out telnet access and have set up a swap file. It says that its available and being used. 

How can i kick tivo to sort out the programme data, or is it a wairting game?

bash-2.02# cat /proc/meminfo
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 14147584 11108352 3039232 60203008 376832 4284416
Swap: 133165056 2396160 130768896
MemTotal: 13816 kB
MemFree: 2968 kB
MemShared: 58792 kB
Buffers: 368 kB
Cached: 4184 kB
SwapTotal: 130044 kB
SwapFree: 127704 kB
bash-2.02#

Daily Calls now dont work either! BUGGER!

Would it help if i cleared the program data and made a daily call>

Any help would be great!!


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you run mfscheck ?


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

yes ran msfcheck 58, no better

Any other suggestions


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I would try clearing the Guide Data. It's probably some corruption in the database.


----------

